# help I.D.'ing plant



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I'm going nuts trying to find out what this is. I was given a bag of these unexpectedly and they seem to be doing quite well after almost 2 weeks.

BTW here's a pretty cool website I found while trying to ID this. Couldn't figure out what I wanted, so I guess this isn't a great endorsement but I spent some time on it, so it's fun anyways. Apparently it's a program that US customs uses for plant identification.

http://idtools.org/id/aquariumplant...rium_&_Pond_Plants/Media/Html/Other/Home.html


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe some type of crypt?


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Crypt wendtii red


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah, found some pics... so many sites are name first then picture it's hard to wade through the flostsam. so much to learn... right now i just know i like the way they sway in the current, shade the tetras. i'm probably going to regret planting them in the foreround...

i'll bet that's a very very common plant too. feel like i posted a picture of a chevy neon on a ferrari auto-phile(?) enthusiast site. (like hey, what's that wet liquid they're floating in?)

thanks for the help!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

There are just so many different plants and fish, it probably takes many many years to learn even a fraction of them.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You'll find they do get too tall for the foreground, but it will take some time. They spread, and the small ones look nice up front until they get too big. If you move them try not to damage the roots too much, they will recover much better if you don't break off much of the root system.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

From what I've read, apparently their height depends on lighting. Low light, tall and spindly... high light, short and spread. ?? We'll see (Lighting is 2x48" T5HO, 1 daytime and 1 highlight over a 48"Lx18"H tank, 8hr/day no co2 or fert...) I lost a few fronds to melt, but the center buds are doing very well after trimming the wilted. I'm probably going to learn a lot from trial and error, I go by a philosophy of it's a mistake when you don't know you made it, it's only a temporary setback if you learn from it. Sure the dead plants might disagree though. 
here's a quick pic. 1st attempt at a planted tank, 3mos from 1st water, help in cycle from other tank. 1 neon died in transfer, my fault. I think a shrimp leapt to his death but I'm not sure. Everything scrounged... wood from rouge beach... (can't see in the pic but it's all beaver cut, just like the amazon, right?) under the train bridge is a great place for rounded granite lol, all plants either throw-aways or cuttings from ads on here and a buddy at work. The hanging bag is some dwarf sag I picked up tonight (thanks solarz!!) that I'll plant tomorrow.

I do know one thing, the crypts taste like lettuce. Crunchy too. That was a trial part, can't let the cat have all the fun...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope my skinny little kitty does not learn what crypt tastes like ! Her big sister Brina could care less, but Ms. Matty is more than bad enough with the houseplants . The only saving grace is that she is toothless and thus cannot do a lot of damage to most plants.


----------

